# West bay flyfishing guide?



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been asked to refer a fly fishing guide for Galveston West or Christmas bay. I'm told the client is an avid Colorado fly fisherman that is renting a house around Thanksgiving time and wants to hit the salt one day. I'd take the guy out myself, but I'm going to be out of town. 

I know most of the big players from POC to Padre, but since my old friend Chris Phillips isn't well, I no longer have any fly fishing guides to send people to for Galveston bay area. The client would like to fish somewhere in the G-bay complexes and maybe as far south as Matagorda if need be.

Any suggestion on who he should call?

Thanks
Flatscat


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

On this board is: Let's Go (Scott Null) if he is in town could check with him.

There is a guide name Rick Kersey ( not sure of spelling) I do not have contact handy. Could google for them.

Joe


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

P.E.,

Call Tom Horbey. He used to guide/fish West Bay all the time before he moved to POC. In fact Ted Baker fishes West Bay, but I don't think he's available to guide, but he may know someone. In fact when Tom and I got rained out one day and POC I sat in house drinking coffee and got his hot spots map out and showed me places I never would of thought to fish. You came and picked michael and I up one evening when the tide ran out of one of those holes.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Not sure of many fly fishing captains in west bay, I've run into many guys over the years fly fishing but not to many guides.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Steve Soule


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I'm back...... You could also try Gerry Gimbler. Good guy. Great personality. Met him about 10 years ago in East Matty and fished all day together. He has a great little poling skiff and stays focused on the long rod, where I juggle the conventional tackle as well. Call me if you need his contact, I will dig it up from one of those old books I have around here somewhere. 281-352-6289 Steve


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

If he wants find fish , I'd go with Capt. Randall Groves he is highly skilled at fishing that area. I hired him one day and have not caught that many fish since in three years and I go almost every week. Groves Guide Service


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, I replied not knowing this was a old thread in flyfishing formun.


----------

